# In Singer Pur we trust



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Yah i love this ensemble real proffessional, peerless rendition of master, what else can be written..

Do you like this ensemble, i've thought of this over Singer Pur maybe le Chateau lafite of ensemble of ensemble..


There ''timbre sonore'' or perfect= voice pitch perfect vocals are strong and incredible, Im listening to the Lassus motets of them, how fascinating.


----------

